# Best Target Scope



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i prefer a truspot, but other are good too


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

i will second he truspot


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Joe(y) said:


> i will second he truspot


what did you go with?


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

not realy a best target scope its the lens that matters that said i have had a bullseye a classic and a cartel and i like the cartel best of all


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I think the BEST one would probably have to be the Sure-Loc Black Eagle scope. It's dang nice, but around $3-400 for it. Unless you are into some SEROUS target shooting, I do not usually recommend one. 

Personally, I went with the smaller Extreme scope. It was affordable- around $140. It's also pretty sturdy and I don't feel like it is going to break. The lens is also pretty good and clear. 

I think the best thing to do with scopes is to go try out as many as you can. Go to a pro shop and ask them if they will let you try a bunch out.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> I think the BEST one would probably have to be the Sure-Loc Black Eagle scope. It's dang nice, but around $3-400 for it. Unless you are into some SEROUS target shooting, I do not usually recommend one.


With swarovski glass its gonna be spendy, but the clarity is amazing


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

I like my Bullseye Grande scope. I got it with a used Copper John Sight bar that I have. It looks really durable but light. I also like the looks of the Exreme and Viper scopes. As for optics, Swvarski (sp?) I don't think are worth the 300$ I would go with a TP lens scope, the one thing I like about a small company is that you can get very good service, and not having to pay 150$ for a lens and having the company not back it up. I want to try a frosted lens for indoors this year, im not sure how it will work but maybe it will reduce some target panic that people have.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

N7709K said:


> what did you go with?


Truspot 6X


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Which grind, I have both the 3/8 and the 1/4


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

3/8


----------



## samhighnam (Dec 2, 2008)

*Viper!*

I shoot viper scopes and as long as you get the lens to clarifier combo figured out they can be extremely clear


----------



## Hoyt_man (Feb 2, 2008)

i like extremes


----------

